# Minky help please.



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My DIL bought fabric and then asked me to turn it into a quilt. The top will be traditional cotton. She bought cotton batting. Fot the back she bought Minky. My experience has been that fabric slips, slides and stretches. Short of just pinning it to death does anyone have ideas to make this easier? I was wondering if I could glue the Minky to the batting before stitching it. Any help would be so appreciated. Though I can quilt, and took a course on it, I am far from experienced at it.Thanks..


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

PonderosaQ, I'll see if I can find some pics, I have made many baby quilts with cotton front and minky backs. I have had some slipping if I don't pin close enough about 4" or 6" but most of the time it's just me being in a hurry. 

I have never used cotton batting, is there a special reason to? I prefer a blend, went to look in the sewing room for a bag to tell you what my quilt shop carries but no luck. My experience with cotton is that even with close quilting it will separate and bunch up around the corners with washing, family quilts. The blend I use holds up very well to washing and drying and needs quilting about every 6".

I usually do a meandering type quilting but have also done some feathers and outline and the last 3 were strip style with heavy machine embroidery along seams and monogram name. Since I didn't know what I was going to do I ended up doing the embroidery and monograms through all the quilt, using the embroidery as the quilting. I had a small amount of puckering with the monograms but the embroidery worked out very well, I just went slowly and the minky worked great.

I have seen the spray used for basting but have never used it but those who do seem to really like it.

What pattern did you choose for the top? What colors are you working with? What type of quilting are you thinking?


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I helped a friend this spring who sews baby items for Premier Prints. They all have miky dots for the back of the blankets. The only thing to do is pin the heck out of them. That stuff is worse to sew on than silk organza (I will never complain about silk again LOL). For quilting, I have not been brave enough but if I were to tackle it, I would pin then baste straight lines about every four inches, then pull the basting stitches out when I got done quilting. That stuff just WALKS.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for your inputs. WJMartin. I was not consulted about this before the fabric was purchased. I was just presented with it and asked if I would sew it up. The front is purchased cotton that is already pieced. My DIL likes all natural things hence the cotton batting. The fabric she bought is also too small for what she wants so it will need a Minky border. RebelDigger I have been told to pin the heck out if it. Basting would probably help too.Not looking forward to this at all. I gave my DIL a sewing machine for her birthday so maybe soon she will find out for herself how some fabrics are so hard to work with and then make better or informed choices. Would using a walking foot help?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would not use a minky border. Use another fabric that will go well with the rest of the top. Does it have to be quilted? Could you tack it?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I found that sewing minky side up whenever possible helps, and not necessarily pinning the heck out of it, but pinning very carefully when putting it together (the stupid edges roll up and you'll wind up sewing through only fuzz and not the backing). How big is it?? Tacking it would be much easier if that's possible. I can't even picture minky quilted..if you do quilt if I want to see a picture!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think minky is organic, maybe you can talk her into some nice, soft, 100% cotton, organic flannel!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh Molly what a great idea. I'll give that a shot since she is a "natural" type. Taylor she wants it 40x60 and I am dreading it. Busy time of year, craft shows in full swing, holidays coming, husband having a knee replaced and she asks me to do this. Thinking I might just make and give her a fleece blanket for the little girl till I can work on this. No idea how I could work on the minky side since it is the back.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I second the brilliant idea to talk her out of it based on off-gassing and endocrine disruptors of petroleum-based plastics. 

However, that said, I use basting spray every time I put put a quilt together. It's great stuff! It might be just the ticket to hold your minky in place...


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I had thought about using the basting spray. I have never used it though. Any words of advice? I tried to talk her out of it last night..no luck. I told her I am busy and it will be a while hoping she'd ask her mom..no luck. Offered and interim fleece so I can do this after the holidays..she didn't want that either. So I will get to it when I do and with all your help fellow HT'ers maybe I can do a good job.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I suggest you be honest with her; tell her minky is hard to work with and you will try to make it look nice but you can make no guarantees.

I would also tell her that in the future you reserve the right to NOT make something if the fabrics are not to your liking.

If she doesn't like it, she can do it herself. I know it is hard to do, but that is how we learn. Tell her you'll watch the children while she sews it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Use the spray. What can you loose? You'll just have to be real careful, treat it like pie dough. I'm sure she thinks you can whip it up in a couple of minutes, she's not trying to be difficult.

Perhaps after Christmas you can announce to the family in general that x is the time you are available for help or special projects. (like February through June).


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

No she doesn't think I can just whip it up. She has spent too many years watching her late grandma sew. I have told her it is hard to work with and will simply do the best I can. I have politely suggested that we should shop together next time and hope she takes it to heart. Though I won't be walked on I am trying to be diplomatic and not cause problems in the family. Maura after Christmas is usually my time for projects, you guessed well. She will wait till I can get to it. I appreciate all your help and ideas folks.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to be bossy. But I have had too many people who think because I can sew, I would just love to do their mending and other projects that they don't complete. :grump:

You are a very nice person and much more diplomatic that I am. :hand:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW, so far as use, basting spray is pretty straight forward. 

You spray both(?) of your fabrics, wait a specific amount of time and then stick them together. Easy peasy. They'll all have instructions on the can. 
I usually pin/baste in addition, but have never been sure it's necessary. 

This is my preferred brand: 








Sullivan's Quilt Basting Spray. 

It's kind of pricey. $15 a can or so, but it'll last for several bed-sized quilts.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Definately going to give the basting spray a shot..thanks. Not bossy at all Gretchen Ann..just trying to help. I try to be diplomatic. I value my friends and family. Unfortunately DIL was not trained well when it comes to tact and certain other things. She is my son's wife though so I try not to cause any problems that then affect him. She will wait till I have time to get to it. Craft sale season, holidays coming up and husband is having a knee replacement. Add on property, animals, all cooking from scratch and low sodium at that, and I am busy.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Not to argue with erin but I suggest 505 temp spray adhesive.
When you lay out your layers just like the finished quilt on the floor then roll back to half and spray a strip of the batting only carefully roll section at a time until to the edge and do the other half.
Do not spray the whole thing at one time or it will never lay flat:Bawling: trust me on this one btdt.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help sewtlm. After everybody's input I am looking forward to being able to try this. Unfortunately a craft show, Thanksgiving and knee replacement surgery for my husband come first..LOL!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I made a lap quilt with the Minky backing and used the spray basting, not sure what brand just whatever I had, and it worked just fine. The biggest trouble I had was putting the binding on, the minky just rolled allover the place on the edges.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wondering if it would be easier to do it pillowcase style with enough extra minky backing that the binding would be "built in". Thanks for your input cc.


----------

